# ChadStokes - 2019 Bewitched Lawn Reno Journal (v2.0)



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Welcome back to the start of another year and continuation of my previously known journal titled "ChadStokes - 2018 Bewitched Lawn Reno Journal" 

As a recap...I killed it....killed it all! Okay just the front yard, but being my first time doing a lawn renovation and using the awesome material I've acquired from this site and many YouTube channels like Conner Ward, The Lawn Care Nut, and Ryan Knorr, I've found myself feeling more confident in my lawn and around the discussion of grass...not the kind you smoke!

So without wasting anymore time here is where I started last spring





And here is after the reno, and how I finished off the end of the season (last cut)





And here is the first day of Spring 2019......Still holding a good amount of darkness compared to the neighborhood yards!



Looking forward to another great season of growth and keeping everyone up to date with the progress!

-Chad


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Here is the first action item of this year....looking forward to starting off the season strong!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Welcome back! I am going to be ordering T-Nex for this season. If you would like to split that, I would split the Prodiamine with you. Two products for one price


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Welcome back! I am going to be ordering T-Nex for this season. If you would like to split that, I would split the Prodiamine with you. Two products for one price


This season I'm looking to establish growth like a mofo! I'd gladly hook ya up with some prodiamine but as for T-nex I'll probably pass. I want this bluegrass grow and fill in thick! Let me know when ya wanna meet up and I'll hook up with the prodiamine!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Here was a temp reading from the soil today. Looks like my Prodiamine treatment will be down early enough!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

ChadStokes said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back! I am going to be ordering T-Nex for this season. If you would like to split that, I would split the Prodiamine with you. Two products for one price
> ...


That sounds good to me! I don't need it right away but I'll let you know, thanks


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

3-27-19

Prodiamine down at 1.27oz per 3000 sq/ft, that should give me +/- 6 months of coverage taking me to the beginning of September. (Looking to apply topsoil and level any low spots and over seed later in Fall)


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Yard day
- Spend the morning cleaning out the flower beds, raking mulch up to see how much I need to add/fill in spots

- Raked out the front edge of the yard to remove large debris / stones from winter

- Applied 4oz of Root Hume to the front yard




- Applied 1 36lb bag of Milorganite to the front / side of yard


- Brought out my above ground sprinkler system and placed it back in the locations marked from last falls reno, retaped the ends of the hoses and ran a test cycle on both zones A & B. Placed each zone on a schedule to water for 15 mins every 4 hours everyday.


- Sprayed Prodiamine on my back yard at a 6 month coverage rating

- Clocked a total of 7 miles on the day and now time to relax!


Now I have a good start on the season, time to wait for the growth!


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Chad have you looked into the N-EXT products and compared them to that Root Hume your using? Wasn't sure if anyone else has and if anyone had an opinion on what works better or if they about the same.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

The official first mow of the year, still at 1" HOC but just needed to level things off...decided to spend the day cleaning out my garage and pulled my car out for a bath and to make room for my lawn gear!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

We had over 3" of rain last night and temps are back in the mid 50's. My tenacity application looks to have taken full effect!

Going to hit it in another 2 weeks with tenacity to rid any remaining weeds that emerged so far!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

FYI, that weed looks like junglerice.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yeah that does look like junglerice. I had it last spring after my reno. Such a ugly looking weed lol. Annoying too because it kind of grows between the good grass so you can't pull it without damaging the turf. If tenacity doesn't take it out I believe others have had success adding quinclorac with the tenacity.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

I'll have to keep on it with Tenacity, it appears that the Tenacity is working due to the stalks turning white from loss of chlorophyll. It must have made it's way in when I brought in the compost/topsoil mix for the renovation. I don't have it anywhere else in my yard.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

The 2nd mow of the season, Easter weekend!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Just admiring that green from the security cam! I put down some super green 35-0-5 at half bag rate.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

4-22-19

-Mowed at 1-1/2"
-4 Gal Tenacity application to front yard


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Super eventful weekend....2 day community yard sale prep, yard mowed, beds mulched, purchased some hot peppers and new two dogwood trees planted....I put some miles on this weekend and I'm spent!

Freshly mowed and double striped (HOC about 1-1/2")




Hot peppers for the vertical planter


Let the edging begin! Keep that line straight and well defined!



This is the weapon of choice to creating my edges....that's my secret!






Racked up 25+ miles over 2 days!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

:thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use the same shovel for my edges.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> I use the same shovel for my edges.


Yup, I have a similar landscape spade from Razorback. It also worked nicely to edge by my garden to cut through the maple roots invading the vegetable garden.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

4-30-19
- Mowed (HOC now at 2.5")
- Applied 1 bag of Milorganite to the front yard

5-1-19
- Applied 1 40lb bag of pelletized lime to front yard


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

5-2-19

This weeks mini project before I start my backyard deck project for the summer! This side section of my yard is my next reno location. I plan on converting it to Bewitched like my front yard.

Decided to landscape around this ugly looking electrical box....pretty straight forward, just needs some shrubs and mulch.
Any recommendations for plants that provide good visual coverage?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Suggest checking with your local power provider for what minimum clearance required around pad mounted transformers before adding landscaping. Most say minimum 3' sides & back and 10' in front to allow cooling and repair crew access.

Here's an example:
https://www.mge.com/environment/trees-landscape/landscaping/


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Spent the entire day on "projects" but finished it with a mow before all the rain were expected to get this week!

Rented a 1 man Auger to dig posts for the deck project I'm starting, that was a workout!




Figured I'd use the auger to help dig a hole for the basketball net while I was at it....24" Dia, and 36" deep


And completed the day with mowing the front yard!


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Do you strictly use above ground hoses to water your lawn? Curious about your setup. It's the major thing I need to hash out before my reno.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

testwerke said:


> Do you strictly use above ground hoses to water your lawn? Curious about your setup. It's the major thing I need to hash out before my reno.


I use the above ground method since it allows me to move them freely. I plan on moving this setup to the back yard when I do my next renovation. It's not that bad to move out of the yard when I mow. I marked all the hoses with tape and the sprinkler heads so I know where everything goes for each zone.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Mid week mow with the Honda HRX (Mulched) @ 2" HOC

1 bottle of spray treatment of Simple Lawn Solutions Green Booster on the front yard.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

ChadStokes said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> > Do you strictly use above ground hoses to water your lawn? Curious about your setup. It's the major thing I need to hash out before my reno.
> ...


Thanks! What rotor heads are you using? How do you like the oscillator?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

I've been using the hunter pro bodies with mp rotators and they have been working great! I have 2 zones setup on different schedules and run 3 heads per zone due to water pressure drop. It was worth the investment and can be reused for my next Reno area!

The oscillator does a great job of coverage as well, it covers a little bit of a larger area and hits the spots my rotators cant reach


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Spent my Mother's day weekend working on this "lil" project....cant wait to renovate my back yard once this is complete!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Fresh mow at 2" HOC, really starting to thicken up the turf and kbg seed heads are everywhere right now!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

5-18-19

Overall status update....Spend a solid day finishing the footers, and placing the center beam and joists for the main section of the deck. Ran to Home Depot and picked up 6 bags of Milorganite at $7.99 a bag since they were able to price match Fleet Farms price!





5-19-19

Ran back to Home Depot and bought another 8 bags of Milorganite just because....lol



Was going to mow the yard but mother nature decided to open up the flood gates!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

5-20-19

Moved the mower deck up to 2.5" and gave her a trim. The end of the month is coming up and soon time to apply my next treatment....this time I'm trying a liquid fert to change things up!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

5-29

Mowed again at 2.5 HOC, threw down a bag of Milo and a half bag of Virogo Super Green...Got the mow in right before the storm hit!





Also...side note, the deck is almost ready for top boards. I've been working evenings to get as much done as possible!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Is that composite pvc boards your using for the top and trim of the deck?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Is that composite pvc boards your using for the top and trim of the deck?


Yes, all PVC! I used the following
Azek (Dark Hickory - Smooth edge) for the picture frame border. 
Azek (Coastline - Notched) for the main deck
Plygem 1x8 PVC fascia boards

Everything is being attached using cortex screws for fascia and smooth boards, and Camo clip hidden fasteners for the notched boards.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

ChadStokes said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that composite pvc boards your using for the top and trim of the deck?
> ...


I love the cortex fastener system. Makes it look so much cleaner. When I re did the vinyl siding on my house I trimmed the hole thing with white versatex 1x6 pvc stealth trim boards. I went back and forth on getting the smooth or wood finish. I went with smooth and couldn't be happier with it. So much better than wood. Its maintenance free, never needs painting or staining and looks great. Your deck is going to look awesome when it's finished.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

That Milo and Super Green did her well....freshly cut triple passes at 2.5"


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Dropped her back down to 2" HOC since it seems to stand up better. As soon as it hits 3" it just seems too shaggy to keep a solid vertical hold. Looks like I'll be staying at this height until the temps start to rise!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

6-15-19

Had to get the pre Father's Day mow in after I returned from a weeks vacation. Set the height to 2.5" and gave her 2 passes.

Some of my bare spots that I made the soil/sand/seed mixture have sprouted and are filling in nicely!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

6-18-19

Midweek mow at 2"

At a really close look there has been some fungus on a very small percentage of the leaf blades and I'm assuming that is in part to the frequent rains, normal watering, and humid air. I feel like the grass height around 3+ inches is causing this and will continue to mow at 2" to help the grass to dry faster.

With actively watering the yard I'm going to drop my height of cut back down to an inch and see how it handles the current weather conditions.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

6-21-19

Dropped the cut to 1.5" and bagged the first pass, and mulched the 2nd pass. Lost a bit of green but it should bounce back after my next Milo treatment at the end of the month.

Still watering twice daily at 30 mins per zone. With the lower cut I'll have to gauge it and see how it holds up in the heat!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Looks great! Very nice edges and immaculate cleanup after mowings! Well done!

Please tell me you installed flashing between the deck and the house -- I didn't see it in the photos...


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

6-25-19

Mowed the front at 1.5" HOC, then applied 2 bags of Milorganite to the front yard only.

Let the sprinklers run at 45 mins for each zone, then applied 1/2 gal of the Fertrell liquid fert. Ran the sprinklers 10 more mins for each zone to water it in.

This should have me prepped for my mow this weekend, and looking forward to something new for the 4th of July this year to commemorate the 1 year anniversary of the day I killed the old lawn!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Pre 4th of July trim, still watering twice a day at 45 min per zone and 1.5" HOC


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Seems like a lot of watering.....no fungus or issues with yellowing due to over watering?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Temps have been in the 90's and its been holding green so far, no signs of fungus as this point


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Double wides for the weekend, still at 1.5 HOC.

Starting to look into cost of leveling the lawn with sand for this fall. I called and received a quote for 5 tons of sand for $218 delivered to my place. I don't know how much I'll need but I'd like to start off with a small portion just to get use to spreading it and becoming familiar with the process.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

July 21st

HOC back at 2" since the heat wave wreaked havoc in the 100 degree range....still watering daily at 20 min intervals per zone twice a day. Everything is so thick and looking really good! I have a few, and I mean about 12 total weeds in the entire lawn, mostly clover and plantain sprouts that I need to treat.

Almost ready for my end of the month fert treatment and a dose of tenacity to help me with the minor weed pressure.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

That is looking really good. Can't wait to watch the Bewitched darken up for you over the next year as well.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Looking great! @ChadStokes Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Front is currently about 2 1/4 long, it always looks better a day or so after its initially cut.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks great there. Funny how it looks better day after. I notice the same thing.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

7-24-19

Double cut with double wides at 2" HOC, no watering for the past 3 days and looking on point!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Dude this looks awesome! I wish I had a wide open area of lawn like yours. I picked up some Feature 6-0-0 last week and the results are amazing, plus it's way cheaper than Milo per app. If you want a sample for your front I can make that happen. I got about 3 shades darker in about 3-4 days. I put it down with my pgr app. Also, my grass looks better the day after I cut it too.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

@dacoyne I'd love to try a sample! I'm always looking at new alternatives. I normally scavenge through the fertilizer isles to see if anything is on sale. Last night I went into Walmart and picked up some ironite bags and winter fertilizer bags for $1 each off the discount pallet. I'm going to be applying my month Milo app here at the end of the month as usual.

Last evening I applied a cocktail of things in my backpack sprayer consisting of the remainder of my liquid fish fertilizer, Simple lawn solutions Root Hume, Tenacity, and some Permethrin for insects....I cut back on watering at this point since the temps have dropped and now just letting nature take its course!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

7-27-19

Weekend cut at 2", temps in the 90s this week.

The tenacity is kicking in and killing my few nutsedge sprouts!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Monday mow session...still at 2" HOC and it's looking better everytime as the summer progresses!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Your bewitched looks darker with every update. It has really filled in and is looking great. Nice job.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

ChadStokes said:


> Monday mow session...still at 2" HOC and it's looking better everytime as the summer progresses!


Looks so nice!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Got my weekend mow in last evening, I'm finding that when I mow with my Honda and I leave the rear wheels up 1 notch higher then the front its cutting cleaner with less tearing on the blades....Anyways, here are the results!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Looking good :thumbup: @ChadStokes


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks great


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Quick mow session today, still holding that green at 1.5" HOC


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

looking really good, great work


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

LOTM material right there!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Looks fantastic. Love the piece of property you have too!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm finally home from our Labor day vacation and decided to take the next step and drop the cut down to an inch! I had applied some high nitrogen fert along with some Milo before the trip and came home to a jungle!

Needless to say my lawn is far from smooth as I can see blade marks all over the turf, but I will be leveling with sand here by the end of the month!

Here are the progress pics!


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

looking great, congrats on LOTM


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Still looks LOTM worthy.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

That grass thats longer to the right is that your neighbors lawn? Such a difference in HOC lol. You have a nice house and property.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

JDgreen18 said:


> That grass thats longer to the right is that your neighbors lawn? Such a difference in HOC lol. You have a nice house and property.


I love property line pictures. They really highlight the differences.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks guys! The neighbor mows his lawn around 4" HOC and he's kept it long all year. I lost a lot of color when I dropped height but I'm waiting on the cooler temps to help it bounce back.

After mowing down at 1", I've noticed how bad the my yard actually is as far as being level and smooth. The taller grass hides it well but I really hope that my top dressing this fall will help cure some of that. I feel like next season I'll be ready to start mowing with a reel mower and can take it a step closer to my final goal of .5"

It's going to take a bit to get it smooth enough for a reel mower so it may be another season before I get there!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Its looking good at that 1" HOC, especially with a rotory! :thumbsup: I'm pretty confident when I say that if your lawn can handle a rotory at 1", you will have no problem cutting lower with a greensmower type reel mower. Even without any leveling! Congrats on the LOTM!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I agree with Pete. My backyard is far from level. It certainly is noticeable once you start using the reel but it still gives a great cut, even with undulations.

I was going to go down to 0.5" but only went as far as 5/8" - partly because my wife complained the grass was too short! I'm at 7/8" now and I think that's my sweet spot. The colour looks great and it's still super soft on your feet. I've never walked around my backyard bare foot as much as what I do now.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Super excited for tonight, I get to bring home a new toy....hint..it's green and has transport wheels


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Oh boy! Oh boy! Post pics!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Awww yeah!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Just a day at the park...


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Welcome the latest edition to the lawn...cant wait to get this thing out and run it!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

ChadStokes said:


> Welcome the latest edition to the lawn...cant wait to get this thing out and run it!


Congrats nothing like a new lawn toy lol


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yeeesss. Nice. Already has a TLF sticker too.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Yeeesss. Nice. Already has a TLF sticker too.


I applied the sticker the minute it arrived home...yeah I'm a nut


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Congrats, I'm jealous. Maybe someday I'll buy one lol


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Really diggin' the larger front roller. You are going to have so much fun with that on your lawn! Since it came from a ball field, I bet it is set really close to the HOC you want to start at (right around 1"). The larger roller will allow for a slightly higher max HOC as well. Congrats!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Pete1313 said:


> Really diggin' the larger front roller. You are going to have so much fun with that on your lawn! Since it came from a ball field, I bet it is set really close to the HOC you want to start at (right around 1"). The larger roller will allow for a slightly higher max HOC as well. Congrats!


I purchased it from the Head Groundskeeper @ the York Revolution Stadium, it was used to mow the infield and was always serviced and by a local turf equipment company! The current HOC is just over 1 inch as you stated which is perfect for starting off my front lawn! I plan on doing some cleanup to the machine(cleaning, backlapping, and greasing) just for my own peace of mind. It fires right up and runs really smooth! The guy let me mow a little of the outfield with it to try it out and said I mow straighter then his interns who do it on a regular basis..lol


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@ChadStokes congratulations. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get for it , if you would like to share.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Congrats! Here's to another LOTM nomination in 12 months!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Mrotatori said:


> @ChadStokes congratulations. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get for it , if you would like to share.


@Mrotatori I'll be honest and say I probably paid more then I should have, but finding one local was a task to start with, I ended up paying $1k for it but knowing it was properly kept for and already setup to mow at an inch made it easier to pull the trigger.

I had a chance to know with it yesterday and I will say it's a beast! Its going to take a little to get use to but the cut is far superior over the Honda, but the Honda is still top tier for a rotary and has it place!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Enjoyed the mow at 1.25" HOC, and shes smooth as butter! Now to work on that color!


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@ChadStokes that's sounds like a decent price, easier since it's local. Brand new they go for a lot more. Have fun with it and enjoy.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Had a little fun this Sunday and couldn't wait to mow again so I took her back out for another spin. After the cleanup I applied an app of Feature 6-0-0 at a rate of 2oz/1000, Let's see how long it takes to darken up! Thanks to @dacoyne for the sample of Feature he sent me!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Cool... I am feeling your pain.. I have been cutting my lawn at 1.5" for the last week with a push rotary after cutting most of the season around 2-2.5" with my rotary tractor.... Definitely lost some color and I fight myself not to go back to 2" where it is a deep dark green... I need to be patient...


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

The shot from the webcam just makes ya smile!


----------



## Rswarren14 (Aug 17, 2019)

Lawn looks really good man. I just did my first Reno and on day 16 from seed down. I live in MD so I'm kind of close to you if you work in Towson at times. Did you keep your hoses out during the summer months or put them away after watering? I have the same MP rotators set up like you but I'm contemplating pulling the trigger on in ground irrigation in the spring. I really want my grass to do well in the Maryland summer heat.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Rswarren14 said:


> Lawn looks really good man. I just did my first Reno and on day 16 from seed down. I live in MD so I'm kind of close to you if you work in Towson at times. Did you keep your hoses out during the summer months or put them away after watering? I have the same MP rotators set up like you but I'm contemplating pulling the trigger on in ground irrigation in the spring. I really want my grass to do well in the Maryland summer heat.


Thanks! I typically keep the hoses out and they run along my walkway so they are pretty concealed and blend in. I'm running two zones with 3 heads per zone. I actually like the ability to move mine around if needed which is why I didn't want to do an in ground system at the time. I plan on renovating my back lawn and will reuse them in the back at that time. You'll be fine with KBG in the summer heat, mine held up to stress really well with minor watering.


----------



## Rswarren14 (Aug 17, 2019)

Yeah the little problem I have though is I also have 50% PRG mixed in. It's not 100% ***. I went with the Ryan Knorr special blend(50/50 of KBG & PRG) from Seedsuperstore. It was a mix of the SS1100 and the SS9000. So I'm a little worried about the drought and heat tolerance of the PRG next summer. Granted they are "elite" cultivars and tested and whatnot I still am worried about it. I guess I just need to make sure I water twice a day (30 minute intervals)? How did you find that reel mower. I'm interested in venturing down that road when my lawn becomes more established.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Rswarren14 said:


> Yeah the little problem I have though is I also have 50% PRG mixed in. It's not 100% ***. I went with the Ryan Knorr special blend(50/50 of KBG & PRG) from Seedsuperstore. It was a mix of the SS1100 and the SS9000. So I'm a little worried about the drought and heat tolerance of the PRG next summer. Granted they are "elite" cultivars and tested and whatnot I still am worried about it. I guess I just need to make sure I water twice a day (30 minute intervals)? How did you find that reel mower. I'm interested in venturing down that road when my lawn becomes more established.


I found the reel mower from Facebook Marketplace, just did a search for John Deere Reel Mower or Toro Reel Mower and came up with 2-3 listings. I decided against the JD 260B because it seemed almost too big for my front lawn. The 22" cut is just perfect!

Here is a quick shot from the mow today.



Also applied some Scotts Disease EX granular along with some BioAdvanced Fungus Control Spray to help with a little of the browning from the leaf rust. I also some some Simple Lawn Solutions Root Hume that will go down beginning of next week for my quarterly application.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Double cut at 1.25" HOC, then applied 32oz of Simple Lawn Solutions Root Hume, and a 32lb bag of Milo to the front yard. It's been about 3 1/2 weeks since we've had rain and I've been running the sprinklers about every other day at 30 mins for each zone twice a day.

Current photo update.


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

It looks noticeably darker, could be the overcast clouds too? Whats your opinion on FEature?


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

bencrabtree27 said:


> It looks noticeably darker, could be the overcast clouds too? Whats your opinion on FEature?


The Feature took about 3-4 days to ramp up and it began to look darker after that. It is defiantly going to be apart of my lawn treatments going forward! I think the transition from 2" to 1.25" wasn't too harsh on the turf and it seemed to bounce back pretty quick. I've continued to water it daily due to the dry weather we've been dealing with but were finally getting some rain that should help out!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Finally back to the 1" HOC after adjusting the reel mower tonight. The drop from 1.25" to 1" looked totally different. It's crazy how good it looks in person, photos just don't do it justice!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Took the next step today and moved the John Deere down to 3/4" on the bed knife. Gave it 2 passes at the 1" HOC, then mowed at 3/4" for my final diagonal pass. It gets better every mow and I can't actually believe I'm already here at the end of 1 full season!











And one for @wardconnor


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Took the next step today and moved the John Deere down to 3/4" on the bed knife. Gave it 2 passes at the 1" HOC, then mowed at 3/4" for my final diagonal pass. It gets better every mow and I can't actually believe I'm already here at the end of 1 full season!











And one for @wardconnor


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

You suck... Nah I am just jealous... Now I really want a powered reel... Looks great!


----------



## Rswarren14 (Aug 17, 2019)

That looks so good man. Great job. I have the sissy grass mixed in.


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

This makes me want to live on a culdesac. You know every neighbor that comes home envy's your lawn.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Holy crap Chad.... this looks really good. #sissygrass is just flat out cheating. Everyone knows that it looks beautiful with little to no effort. Good work.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

bencrabtree27 said:


> This makes me want to live on a culdesac. You know every neighbor that comes home envy's your lawn.


forget the culdesac. Move to the country with little to no neighbors


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@wardconnor just cows and bicycles?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> @wardconnor just cows and bicycles?


Definitely cows. Horses and bikes on the other hand are a possibility.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

looks great at that height, and the color is awesome too


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

wardconnor said:


> bencrabtree27 said:
> 
> 
> > This makes me want to live on a culdesac. You know every neighbor that comes home envy's your lawn.
> ...


Haha was going to add the cows and bikes, but gman beat me to it. @wardconnor i do love my country living. But damn your view you have is amazing.


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

@ChadStokes you could always buy the lot next door... I mean if you miss Reno's


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

bencrabtree27 said:


> @ChadStokes you could always buy the lot next door... I mean if you miss Reno's


I have another 2 sections that need a reno. My side yard between my neighbor and my driveway is one of them, the other is the entire back yard.....when we built it was subbed a crappy lawn care company and they tossed down crap seed.....it's all going to get killed off and regraded next summer and also planted with Bewitched kbg


----------



## Rswarren14 (Aug 17, 2019)

Hey so I'm over due for my next Tenacity app. I was wondering if you had some issues with it bleaching your ***. I over seeded a few weeks ago with straight *** and need another app down to kill off some of these broad leaf weeds coming in.



ChadStokes said:


> bencrabtree27 said:
> 
> 
> > @ChadStokes you could always buy the lot next door... I mean if you miss Reno's
> ...


Are you going to do the regrading yourself? If so, I'd get a laser grade tool. Or have a company do it lol


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Possibly the last mow of the season...looking forward to my 2020 reno project!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Stellar :thumbup:


----------



## Rswarren14 (Aug 17, 2019)

what is the HOC there? Looks outstanding!


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Rswarren14 said:


> what is the HOC there? Looks outstanding!


I've been cutting at 3/4" with the reel mower. Next season I'm going to wait and and run my first cut at 2" and keep it a little longer for the summer so I can keep my water bill to a minimum (wife wasn't too happy about this years $$$)

I'll be too busy with the back yard regrading project to mow the front every 2-3 days so I'll need any break I can get. My goal for next season is to get seed down in the back yard by the end of August and hopefully get time to level the front before the end of next season.


----------

